# New Calibration Conundrum



## nudibranches (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, I am not sure if anyone can help me out on this one...at first this might seem very similar to a few other threads about this, but it's a different problem from what I can gather.

I am running Vista and recently bought a laptop and an LG W2252 for photo editing. I am only running ONE monitor at a time, not dual simultenously.

I calibrated it and it seems okay, but I keep getting the following message:

"DisplayInfoRB-getscreenindex-didn't find monitor, ',',1'24,768"

Now, I suspect I might know the reason why. The CD that came with the monitor doesn't appear to want to install the driver.

I went on line and downloaded a driver from LG, but again it won't intall.

Instead of saying it has installed LG W2252, it keeps saying it has successfully downloaded "Generic PnP Monitor". 

Whenever I start the computer DataColour can't find the monitor and I have to recalibrate it each time. 

Trouble is there seems no way for me to load the W2252 driver as it just keeps wanting to default to "Generic PnP Monitor".

If anyone can solve this they can have my two children....okay, maybe only the first born one.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2009)

So, Windows Display Properties is showing the Generic Monitor instead of the LG? 

I have encountered similar problems, but they seemed to be intermittent. I never really could identify the source of the problems, it just seemed to work sometimes, and not others.  This was on a desktop with multiple dual head video cards, and multiple monitors. Rearranging the configurations seemed to produce different results in monitor ID.

Might be worthwhile looking for an LG, or otherwise monitor specific forum.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 17, 2009)

Brad,

Yes, that's it!

I am looking around for a more specific LG forum.

Thanks for the reply.

Adrian


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to be clear, I've had this problem with both Dell and Sony displays, not confined to LG.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 17, 2009)

Brad, but as far as I can tell my monitor is still calibrated accurately.

The major issue is it's a pain having to manually get the software to check the calibration and load it each time, as opposed to it just loading automatically.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah!! I dropped Datacolour a line and it looks like the  "DisplayInfoRB-getscreenindex-didn't find monitor, ',',1'24,768" message is an issue with their software.

They sent me this link for a download that helped solve the problem. 

http://support.datacolor.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=1'5&nav=',13

And to give them due credit, their tech guy responded within an hour to my email!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 18, 2009)

'You always find it in the last place you look ....'

Glad you're straightened out.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 18, 2009)

Brad Snyder;47'83 said:
			
		

> 'You always find it in the last place you look ....'


Now someone still searching after finding? :roll:

:mrgreen::cheesy::lol:


----------

